# Chapman or FSU???



## pairodocks (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi 
Any thoughts on which school if you've been accepted to both?


----------



## M Dawg (Apr 14, 2011)

As someone who didn't even apply to Chapman but chose FSU over a more competitive program, FSU!

That said, I bet you know where you want to go.  Watch theses from both programs to confirm what you feel, but having visited both, you already know intuitively what you think is best.  Don't listen to anyone else.  You've considered the facts, read the hearsay, and yet remain ambivalent.  You're deciding between two good programs so there is no wrong choice.  Go where your intuition guides you and don't look back.


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 14, 2011)

@M Dawg,
That is safe and sage advice, but I still need some help comparing. Ideally, I would like to hear from others who were in the same position I am and chose one over the other. I have been to FSU (had in person interview) but unfortunately did not have the opportunity to visit Chapman.  People who go to both schools can say what they like and don't like. That would certainly help.

Can you tell me why you chose FSU?  I have been told that FSU is one of the most rigorous and intense programs. Was that a deciding factor?


----------



## M Dawg (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm a bit of a techie, I'm into genre films and craft (love Spielberg, Sam Raimi, the Coens, and Hitchcock), and I was hoping to go somewhere relatively affordable.  I was impressed by how much I agreed with what the faculty at FSU said in terms of craftsmanship presupposing art, in terms of a focus on shot choice and technical stuff being paramount in filmmaking, etc.  And the job placement rate seems solid, too.  Good for me since I'm going way into debt.  The program also seems unusually structured and rigorous and the gear is great; I have a borderline learning disability that makes organization very hard for me so the structure is a plus.  (That said, I'm key gripping a feature shot on 35mm this summer, so obviously I have some skills keeping things straight.)  As someone who's worked as a DP for some years, I want more Red footage and more film on my reel, too.  A rigorous program that will put me on a lot of sets with great gear should help with that.  And as someone who majored in film studies in undergrad, I'm ready to take a more practical, technical approach to the medium.

But to be honest, as a northerner, I'm not entirely looking forward to moving to Tallahassee. I would rather be in LA or NY or Austin.

Chapman also seems like a good program.  Good gear.  A forward trajectory.  Hollywood-oriented, and with the advantage of being near LA.  I don't know much more than that, though a friend of a cousin is attending and seems to like it.

Try to watch as many theses from both programs as you can and talk with faculty.  If you like the movies and you like the faculty, you'll like the program.  At least that's what I hope.


----------



## NikonvsCanon (Apr 15, 2011)

Based on some of the FSU students who have graduated from the MFA program and those who I know attending Chapman, you run the risk of burnout by going to FSU because you don't really have time to recharge the creative and emotional juice between projects and then have to start working immediately to pay off the loans. None of the students there have a job while attending the program.  

I felt when I visited FSU that the school was very technical skills driven with almost no focus on the business aspect of film. It's great if you can make a film look good, but who will watch it if you don't know how to sell it or get the money to even make it. 

Last thought from my visit to FSU, they are training you for the old Hollywood system which is currently changing. We have an overabundance of media makers and a market that can't handle the mass quantity of what is being produced. This means that as a filmmaker, you need to be able to adapt and have skills in more than one area. I felt that with FSU I would focus too much one skill set and would leave unprepared. 

I think Chapman would be a better choice, especially if you think you want to work in LA after you graduate. You will be able to start building your contact and network and figure out if Hollywood is right for you. Plus, you'll have more opportunity to work on some studio projects or make the contacts so when you graduate you can get started right away.


----------



## On the Movie Front (Apr 15, 2011)

when do you have to decide by?


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 15, 2011)

@M Dawg
Your info was very informative. Thank you for going into that detail for me. That helps, as I require concrete pros and cons to help me decide.

@Nikon
Thank you for your reply. 

I know that FSU is an extremely rigorous program. Aside from Chapman being so close to L.A., do they focus on the business aspect of filmmaking?  I did hear they were going start their own production company, but I am not sure how that ties in to the Graduate program. 

Where did you end up going?


----------



## NikonvsCanon (Apr 15, 2011)

Based on what I saw when I was researching Chapman, their program seemed to have a well rounded approach to the whole thing. It appears you got a little bit of practice doing everything and you do have to fund your own projects. I think that finding your own funding for your projects will teach you a lot about how to get grants and partners. I believe this will set you up for better success after school.  

With FSU, you don't fund your own projects, the money is provided for you which while absolutely amazing, doesn't teach you how to get money for your projects later on.

I applied to schools this year: 

UNT: Accepted
Emerson: Accepted
Temple: Rejected
UT Austin: Rejected
FSU: interviewed, Alternate

I will be attending UNT next year to study documentary production. 

Through this whole process of applying and going through the interviews, I found out a lot about myself and what I want to get out of film school. 

UNT while unknown to the masses, has fantastic job placement, a study abroad program for the grad students, a well rounded approach to filmmaking that will allow me to understand how to tell the story and sell the story. Plus, I won't have a crap ton of loans when I graduate. 

Congratulations on being accepted to both programs. I think that says a lot about who you are and I know how hard deciding between two programs is. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 15, 2011)

When you say FSU, did you mean Full Sail?


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 15, 2011)

@Mike V

FSU is Florida State University.


----------



## notroberttowne (Apr 15, 2011)

About Chapman - you don't fully fund your projects yourself, the school gives you funding (it's just never enough).


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 15, 2011)

@Nikon
Thank you for the supportive comments. It is important that one finds a school that is the right fit especially when the costs are astronomical. It is apparent that you have found yours. 

I thought I should correct an error in something you said about Chapman. Chapman does assist with the funding of your projects. Read below (from their website):

"For Dodge College graduate students, there are not many fees added outside of the standard tuition. First year students are expected to fund their own projects for class, but this outside cost is minimal.  <span class="ev_code_BLUE">Second year students are given approximately  *$900* for their major project. Once students reach their final year in the program they receive  *$10,000* for their thesis film.</span>"

From what I understand, FSU and Chapman are the  *only* only two film schools that give you funds for the film projects.


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 15, 2011)

oh ok, sorry, I get these acronyms mixed up quite often.. there are just too many acronyms for everything >.<

but yeah, NRT is about right. you get funding but it's mostly just enough to cover film and processing cost (although you also get 6 rolls of film to start with as well).

one other big thing to note here that wasn't mentioned: You own your film here at chapman. Every film that was made in chapman are owned by the key creatives equally.


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 15, 2011)

@Mike V
Can you tell me more about Chapman?  I never got a chance to visit the campus.  I did visit FSU as they require an in-person interview.

Anything you could tell me about the curriculum, filmmaking, housing would be appreciated.  Also, I do not have a car.  Will that be a problem?


----------



## Mike_V (Apr 15, 2011)

I'll try, but just to note my perspective here is as an editor at Chapman and also having a car.
Curriculum: 3 year conservatory program.
year 1: basics
year 2: advance
year 3: thesis

Filmmaking, we have lots of professors here that are willing to help you even if you're not the emphasis that they teach. if you have the drive to ask questions, you'll learn. alot of the professors are either "used to be in the industry" or is still working in the industry

housing wise: there is a bunch of housing from walking distance to driving distance. because I have a car, I live further out since it's a little cheaper. you might pay a little more to be close to campus but if you do not have access to a car, then that's what you'll have to deal with. I do have to warn you though, do not waste your time and money and frustration by renting a room in a house. I had to deal with a deadbeat landlady who still owes me my security deposit (because she spent it for personal use while I was still living there). I had to take her to court settle via mediation. 4 months later, she refuses to pay me and now I have to go back to court to get a garnishment on her, so save yourself grief and get yourself an apartment. you'll be happier i promise you that.

Hopefully i answered some of your questions. if you have more, you're welcome to toss a few more to me (and well, be specific)


----------



## pairodocks (Apr 16, 2011)

@Mike V and @NotRT
Thank you for your perspective and info on Chapman.

Is there anybody that goes to FSU that can give me more info about the rigor of the curriculum, housing, and life in general there? Don't have a car either.


----------

